
ReactOS now has killer features (0.4.2 is gona be awesome) - jeditobe
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;HeisSpiter&#x2F;status&#x2F;735892174399766529 - ReiserFS read support<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;HeisSpiter&#x2F;status&#x2F;736165157336932352 - UFS&#x2F;FFS read support<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;HeisSpiter&#x2F;status&#x2F;735778145941356544 - EXT3 read&#x2F;write support<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;HeisSpiter&#x2F;status&#x2F;711682747190931456 - BtrFS  read&#x2F;write support<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;reactos&#x2F;status&#x2F;735644558135074817 - .NET 2.0 apps support<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;reactos&#x2F;status&#x2F;735141249775194112 - Cygwin support<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=hJTL8srScQI - The elder scrolls V Skyrim playable<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reactos.org&#x2F;forum&#x2F;viewtopic.php?p=121704#p121704 - Doom 3 playable
======
boznz
really want to give it a try but do not have any PC's left with a CD ROM to
try it on. all the factory embedded windows systems are USB Install. Still
good progress and I can wait.

~~~
arrmn
I'm not actively following the project, but can't you just install it with
VirtualBox?

~~~
0942v8653
Seems you can:
[https://reactos.org/wiki/VirtualBox](https://reactos.org/wiki/VirtualBox)

Edit: just tested, and it works.

